

When Just Hiring the Top 1% Isn't Good Enough - drm237
http://sablog.com/archives/2007/10/18/when-just-hiring-the-top-1-isnt-good-enough
Every company says that they only hire the top 1%. Joel Spolsky has already ripped the credibility of this to shreds.<p>Apparently a local Bay Area company is either 1) so arrogant, or 2) really has the goods, that they demand their coders be "one of the best coders in existence."
======
jamiequint
I swear I've seen this before. They may haveripped this off rapleaf (if my
memory serves me right)

